
Earth faces “biological annihilation” in sixth mass extinction, scientists warn - obituary_latte
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/sixth-mass-extinction-biological-annihilation/
======
obituary_latte
Study paper:
[http://m.pnas.org/content/early/2017/07/05/1704949114.full](http://m.pnas.org/content/early/2017/07/05/1704949114.full)

